# DAS stone software VS i-DesignR Pro



## LolaLG1 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am trying to compare the *DAS stone stencil software* and the *i-DesignR Pro* by Alpha Supply Company. Can anyone help me with this comparison so I can decide what is best for my business?

Thanks in advance
LolaLG1


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I doubt that very many have both so it is going to be difficult to answer your question. All software has a learning curve. I have the DAS software and love it. I use it for both vinyl and rhinestones. I have also used it to prep graphics for embroidery.


----------



## LolaLG1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Jean518!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have iDesignerR but am not crazy about it. I wouldn't spend the money on DAS.
I do almost all my rhinestone designs in Corel Draw using Luis' macro.


----------



## LolaLG1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks lizziemaxine. Would you have bought DAS if you could spend the money on it?

Thanks
Lola


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Contact Charles here on the forum he has 3 rhinestone software systems


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

plan b said:


> Contact Charles here on the forum he has 3 rhinestone software systems


Charles hasn't been active on the forum in a while so he might not see this post.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

LolaLG1 said:


> Thanks lizziemaxine. Would you have bought DAS if you could spend the money on it?
> 
> Thanks
> Lola


Originally I would have, but not now. DAS is a good company with a good product, but, I don't like some of their policies. They have some restrictions on the use of their programs that you don't learn about until after you purchase and open the software. If they won't be upfront about what you can and can't do then I don't want to do business with them.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Charles hasn't been active on the forum in a while so he might not see this post.


Charles is watching,, if he responds is a totally different story


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

iDesignR doesn't do fills. So, if your designs contain a lot of fills, then iDesignR won't work for you. Also, I don't think iDesignR has a rhinestone counter (which is frustrating because you have to physically count each rhinestone in your design) :-(

I haven't used DAS Stone Stencil system, so I can't really comment on it. Please let us know which system you choose and how it works for you.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The only restriction I am aware of is no sharing of designs or programs which is standard with any software you buy. I have had mine over a year now. I can sell items with the designs on it that I purchased from them. I have embroidery digitizing programs that are more restrictive than DAS. I do believe I was told about the fact that I could only use it on one computer at a time when I bought the DAS system. Is a bit inconvenient at times. I have had no trouble with their support. They have always been upfront about things with me. Everybody has different experiences. I like my system and do not regret buying it. From hearing about software features or the lack thereof of other software, I feel I made the right choice for me.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

There is a very limited license on DAS graphics - meaning you cannot put designs using DAS graphics on your website, in your printed sales materials, etc. Also they are claiming patent rights to creating rhinestone decals.

At one time I really wanted to buy their system, but I won't now.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The patent applies to the process and materials that they sell not inventing decals. From what I can understand reading the posts about the rhinestone decals is that some of the materials used in the DAS process are only available through DAS. I read a post recently where someone used the DAS materials and then tried another way of doing the decals and had trouble getting the stones to do right. Do not do decals yet but will buy through them if I decide to do so. I do believe you can show items with a design on it just not the designs by themselves. Maybe I misunderstood but do not think so. I do not think any design from anywhere is allowed to be shown on a website without permission from the designer. Look at the agreements closely from any of the sites that sell artwork. Not saying you do this but there is so much stealing of intellectual property going on that protections have to be there. That is why a lot of the graphics sites have a watermark across the designs.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Coming out for a brief return...as to the different methods of attaching rhinestones, I have 5 methods which include 3 software/hardware packages. I have the Roland EGX350 desktop engraver w/R-wear, DAS vinyl system w/their alignment system and the decal package and WinPCSign Pro 2010. I have two manual systems..on that activates the hotfix glue w/ultrasound and the 'Glitz-Up' unit from Germany...it is sort of like a small soldering iron on steroids...The later two have limited/specific uses.

Because the differences as too convoluted to cover...would be boring...but feel free to contact me directly if you have any questions regarding my impressions/use of them


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

> I do believe you can show items with a design on it just not the designs by themselves.


You really might want to ask DAS about that. I did and was told "Absolutely not."


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the DAS software, Smart Frames and decal system. I purchased it 3 years ago and would buy it again now, even though there are others available. The DAS system is a "complete" system, not just for rhinestones, which is why I purchased it. The Corel interface is perfect for a person like me who has no knowledge/experience with Corel directly, and quite frankly doesn't have the time to learn. I like the "point and click" functionality of DAS and all it's interchangeable parts. I like the artwork packages and some of the other amenities. However, if you ONLY want to focus on rhinestones, there are some much cheaper and quite functional options.

Given the DAS concept of selling a "complete" system, I don't have a problem with them restricting the sale of some of their items to those who have purchased their "system". I know that some see it as being elitist, but I think they are just trying to protect and grow their business in the manner in which they envision it. Don't know if that's good or bad, but it is what it is.

As far as the issue with the artwork/limited license, I plan to look into that myself. It seems a little crazy to me that you would sell artwork that can be used on items that a person can sell, but you don't want that same artwork, when incorporated in a design that the person is selling, to be shown in an advertisement. What the heck sense does that make???

In any event, I haven't any experience with the IDesignR software, so I can't offer a comparison, just my biased opinion of DAS

Good luck and take your time choosing a software. Be sure to think about where you want to go in the future with your business and try to incorporate those plans into what you get now, so that you have a good solid base on which to build.


----------



## LolaLG1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for your advice allhamps.
LolaLG1


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

KHill said:


> iDesignR doesn't do fills. So, if your designs contain a lot of fills, then iDesignR won't work for you. Also, I don't think iDesignR has a rhinestone counter (which is frustrating because you have to physically count each rhinestone in your design) :-(


Lola is referring to i-DesignR PRO. This newest program by Graphtec does do fills. In fact we display fills on the page Lola is referring to.

The PRO version also includes a rhinestone counter. It will count by size and color.

There are many more new features in the PRO version but the above two are probably the most important for rhinestone work.

There is also an i-DesignR PRO upgrade, for the original i-DesignR program. The cost for the upgrade, plus the original cost of the program, is no more expensive than the new PRO version.

I have to agree with your criticism of the original program. Many of us distributors were ferocious in our comments about i-DesignR. However, Graphtec did listen!

The PRO version was introduced fairly quickly and with many new features that even made it desireable for sign companies. More importantly, the training DVD was completely revamped, making the program easier and fun to learn.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

allhamps said:


> The DAS system is a "complete" system, not just for rhinestones, which is why I purchased it.


What do you mean by "complete" system?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

...Anyone?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tee09 said:


> What do you mean by "complete" system?


I think what she's saying is that it has all of the graphic design features in Corel for being able to do more than just rhinestoning.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> I think what she's saying is that it has all of the graphic design features in Corel for being able to do more than just rhinestoning.


Yes, I believe Stephanie is correct!! DAS has the software and graphics for rhinestones, vinyls, DTG or screen printing, car art, etc.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the DAS system also. Do not regret my purchase decision. Saved time in that I did not have to piece meal the purchase. It was one stop shopping.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks to all... I think I understand..Is this why DAS is more expensive than the other rhinestone software? Because its a "complete system" and easy to use?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tee09 said:


> Thanks to all... I think I understand..Is this why DAS is more expensive than the other rhinestone software? Because its a "complete system" and easy to use?


It's not the only complete system. There are others which have all of the graphic design features that you would need for vinyl, decals, etc. And I wouldn't say it's easy to use. Every software has a learning curve.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

ACS is a complete system also. I now use acs plus stone cut pro and for me I have the best of 2 worlds


Sally


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dan-ann said:


> ACS is a complete system also. I now use acs plus stone cut pro and for me I have the best of 2 worlds
> 
> 
> Sally


And ACS is based on the same program that iDesign-R Pro is. ACS only has drivers for Accugraphics cutters like iDesign-R only has drivers for Graphtec cutters.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you Stephanie and Sally, 

I attended a Webinar for Stone Cut Pro and it looked/sounded pretty nice..


----------



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no interest in any designs that DAS or d-designer might have of their own. So copyrights on their designs is not an issue for me.

I am interested in whether either system will allow me to convert my own drawings & artwork from Jpg, psd, or bmp formats into crystal designs, and how hard it would be. 

We are currently still doing swarovski crystal designs 1 at a time, by hand (with tweezers) for each customer. Very time consuming as you can imagine.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

mbhoag said:


> I have no interest in any designs that DAS or d-designer might have of their own. So copyrights on their designs is not an issue for me.
> 
> I am interested in whether either system will allow me to convert my own drawings & artwork from Jpg, psd, or bmp formats into crystal designs, and how hard it would be.
> 
> We are currently still doing swarovski crystal designs 1 at a time, by hand (with tweezers) for each customer. Very time consuming as you can imagine.


All you have to do is convert your images to vectors then the program can put the stones in


----------



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

plan b said:


> All you have to do is convert your images to vectors then the program can put the stones in


Sounds easy, but which program is better suited for this type of application? DAS or i-Design, or something else?

Have read so much about the different programs here one the forum I am totally confused 

Thanks!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

They will all do about the same, some have different features than others but the end result is the same, which one you go with will depend on your budget...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

One can always check out winpcsign 2010 pro...you can down load a trial


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mbhoag said:


> Sounds easy, but which program is better suited for this type of application? DAS or i-Design, or something else?
> 
> Have read so much about the different programs here one the forum I am totally confused
> 
> Thanks!


Just about anything is better than iDesigner. I have it and wish I hadn't bought it. No training, no support.


----------

